# October Weigh In



## SpiceUmUp (Oct 6, 2005)

Well, the weight loss pace has slowed but it continues none the less.

I am down a total of 48.5 pounds since the weightloss started April 29

How about you all?  how are you doing??


----------



## jkath (Oct 6, 2005)

Congrats to you!!!! You rock!


----------



## licia (Oct 6, 2005)

That is great. Wish it were so for me. I'd certainly like to haul a few less pounds around. It would certainly make my arthritis less a problem.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Oct 6, 2005)

licia said:
			
		

> That is great. Wish it were so for me. I'd certainly like to haul a few less pounds around. It would certainly make my arthritis less a problem.


 
I'm right there with you.


----------



## Lugaru (Oct 6, 2005)

I went off my diet but I got weighed the other day and guess what? I only gained 2 pounds meaning I've kept off 15 of what I lost. Im back on my diet and next paycheck means Im getting my exercise bike.


----------



## jkath (Oct 7, 2005)

Good Job, Lugaru!


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 7, 2005)

I am also watching what and how much I eat and have begun to see the #s drop ever so slowly.  gee it's harder when you're 50 .    hurrrumph


----------



## kyles (Oct 7, 2005)

My weight loss is going at a snails pace, I'm now down to 209 which isn't bad from 262+ at the beginning of the year!!! But this 199 barrier is taking forever!!!!

I think the weight training is slowing down the scale loss, as my inches and fat percentages are whizzing down at the same rate or faster than ever, but the scale weight is quite slow.

Well done everyone and keep at it!!! I'm not looking forward to winter  no more blueberries for breakfast.


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Oct 7, 2005)

Keep attacking the barrier Kyles!  It will fall under the steady attack!


----------



## ArticKatt (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow you guys all encurage me. I was told I need to lose 25lbs by March so far I have lost 4 so I am not sure if I am on track or not. if I can do this every 2 weeks or so. I started at 280 in Sept and am down to 276 I hope you guys don't mind me reporting my weight loss here with you as I think it might actually help me work at keeping it off. and losing more. I have to get some weights and a few other things to exercise. I am on a very low income so I cant get that much. Every now and then I slip and eat something I know I should not. I am have to avoid wheat when I can and No yeast. I seem to have a allergy or senitivity to yeast. this means no bread at all. LOL hard but not impossible. I wont go on a DIET but I am making a lot better choices. And I have been doing more walking and I have to add work weight stuff and work out at least 3 times a week thats the real challange as I have MS and have to be so careful. But with the cooler weather it should make working out a lot easier.


----------



## kyles (Oct 7, 2005)

There are so many strength and toning exercises you can do without buying a thing. There are lots of internet sites to help you. this is one of my favourites http://www.stumptuous.com/weights.html

Swimming is my favourite exercise, because when I started I was very heavy, I found that the easiest exercise to do, getting into a bathing suit at 260lb odd in front of lots of people was a bit harder!!!

The safest rate to lose weight is one to 2 pounds a week, so 25 my March sounds doable to me....depending on how your body works!! No two are the same!!!


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Oct 7, 2005)

'Katt , please do report in, that is why we are here!  SUPPORT!  4 pounds is a good start.  Keep at it.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, I have gained and I am NOT happy. I got on the scale today and it said 167!! That did it. I haven't weighed myself in over a month. I walked for 40 minutes today and my son and I moved my treadmill out of the garage and into my bedroom so that I have to walk every night after dinner, or I can't watch my shows.{my idea, hopefully, it'll work}
I just forget to do it after being up at 4:30am, working 10 hours, coming home and cooking dinner. By the time I eat, I just want to sit down and watch t.v. or get on here. NO MORE!! I weighed 180 pounds, 6 years ago. I got the treadmill and got down to 120. Don't ask me what happened. I don't know why I stopped walking. We were moving and going back and forth from house to house for a couple of months until the new house was ready to move into and I just stopped. Not this time. I'm tired of being TIRED!!


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Oct 29, 2005)

well, I am officially down 50 pounds now.  All my clothes are falling off, ewven the newer "skinnier me" pants.  So time to order again.

I plan on another 30 pounds before all is said and done.

Texgirl YOU CAN DO IT!!


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 29, 2005)

SpiceUmUp said:
			
		

> well, I am officially down 50 pounds now. All my clothes are falling off, ewven the newer "skinnier me" pants. So time to order again.
> 
> I plan on another 30 pounds before all is said and done.
> 
> Texgirl YOU CAN DO IT!!


 
I have to!! 
Thanks for the encouragment!!
Congratulations on your success!!


----------



## ArticKatt (Nov 29, 2005)

I am looking for the Nov. weigh in. tried to search but could not find it.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 29, 2005)

ArticKatt said:
			
		

> I am looking for the Nov. weigh in. tried to search but could not find it.


 
Start a new one Katt... well it is almost december so maybe you can start a december weigh in thread instead if you like....


----------



## chefhelper (Nov 29, 2005)

Man, I'm jealous of you weight losers!! I'm pregnant and have to go every week to get news from the doctor that i'm getting bigger and bigger!!!!

I know it's a good excuse, but it doesn't make it any easier. When the baby is born, I'll be joining the weight loss band wagon. 

You go guys!! Keeping it off is hard (especially with the holidays here!)


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 29, 2005)

When are you due, chefhelper? How exciting!! Another baby for DC!!


----------

